# AIB Credit Card; Wish to pay online from my BOI current ac, a simple process NOT!



## Itchy (14 Oct 2010)

When does internet banking becomes self-defeating?

I have a Creditcard from AIB, I wish to pay the account from my BOI Current a\c, simple process? Absolutly not!

Previously, with my Halifax cc I simply inputed an a\c no. and sort code for my cc, with the cc no. as a ref to pay my bill online. Now according to AIB there is no such sort code for cc's anymore. Grand. Phone BOI.

BOI online will only allow an 8 digit a\c (cc has 16 digits) number for external a\c's. But the lady on the other end of the phone says she has set up AIB cc's before with a\c no.(8 digit) and sort code...que groan!

With the Halifax cc it was ok to go in to the branch with the card and pay cash over the counter yet AIB will not allow this wothout the Bank Giro form the statement. Now from what I remember there is a Sort code at the bottom of the Giro. Why wont they tell me what it is?

I feel it is AIB complicating the process? Any ideas on how to pay a AIB cc without the physical paper bill and without an AIB current a\c?


----------



## Boyd (14 Oct 2010)

The answer lies here  : paying AIB credit card from Halifax

You do need a sort code and bank account number, the reference number is the 16 digit CC number.




desperatedan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just a query as outlined above.
> 
> ...





desperatedan said:


> Sorry for replying to my own post, but as  there were no answers forthcoming, i did what i should have done in the  first place
> 
> I rang AIB Customer Support at 01-6685500
> 
> ...


----------



## Itchy (14 Oct 2010)

Thanks, I should give their Customer Relations manger the link! Two branchs and two different people on their phone banking dont know what AAM does. As I said, had no problems with paying the Halifax card.

A new and dissapointed customer.


----------



## TarfHead (14 Oct 2010)

AIB outsourced a lot of their card operations last year, to a new venture called AIB Merchant Services.

This could be related how procedures have changed.


----------



## Blackberry (16 Oct 2010)

AIB Merchant Services is the acquiring wing, which they outsourced, not the card issuing side of the business.  No link at all.


----------



## Shuukaido (20 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I'm in the same situatio, BOI bank account and AIB credit card.

Did you make the transfer using BOI Internet banking?

When I try to add a new Benificiary using those details ( 99999999 and 939999 ) it gives me an error message "This account cannot be added".

I know that this feature usually works, because I have added beneficiaries previously.

Do have any ideas ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nolanl (18 May 2011)

Has anyone found a solution to this problem? I encountered the same difficulties today trying to set up AIB Visa as beneficiary on BOI account. I have the correct sortcode and account but am getting the error message mentioned above. BOI told me I must have wrong details, then another person at AIB told me I only need my card number as account number - but BOI only allows partial number (and still looks for other details)
lizzy


----------



## Itchy (19 May 2011)

I resorted to opening a AIB current account in the end. It works fine.


----------



## Boyd (24 May 2011)

I pay AIB credit card from BOI as follows:

AIB sort code: 930296
AIB a/c number: 99903412
Reference number: <your credit card number>

This works fine for me


----------



## mayo exile (8 Jul 2011)

username123 said:


> I pay AIB credit card from BOI as follows:
> 
> AIB sort code: 930296
> AIB a/c number: 99903412
> ...


 
Not working for me either. Getting the same message as shuukaido above: "This account cannot be added", even when inputting all the details you have listed. Rang up AIB as well and these are definitely the account number and sort code for AIB Visa.

EDIT: rang up BoI Banking 365, explaining problem. Person added it over the phone. It's up online now. Inactive though, waiting for activation PIN to come by post.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Jul 2011)

Got the same "This account cannot be added" from BOI online 365 to pay AIB Classic Visa Card.


----------



## Perplexed (10 Jul 2011)

Mayoexile, if you register your mobile phone number for online banking then you can get your activation code by txt. 
Much quicker than the old snail mail


----------



## theresa1 (8 Sep 2011)

Phoned BOI to try and get details to pay AIB Classic Visa Card. Started off 'o you cant do that' but I explained I can pay a PTSB Credit Card - put on hold -came back o sorry i can set that up - i asked ok can i verify it with my mobile phone - o no because you phoned us we have to send you a letter in the post.

I then phoned AIB to try and get information for AIB credit card a/c number and sort code - put on hold - eventually - 'o you dont need an account number other than your credit card number' AIB and BOI have an agreement.

I then logged into BOI 365 and now see AIB Visa inactive - it has a/c number 99903412 and sort 930296.

I tried Open 24 -(mobile phone number already registered) and it will not send me any security code to my mobile. I tried BOI 365 again and it will not recognise 99903412.

I will have to wait to get the letter in the post from BOI.

The Credit Card is my Brother's, I'm with BOI, Mother with PTSB.

Madness - complete madness.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2012)

Sorry for resuscitating an old thread, but 21 months later I'm having exactly the same problem as the OP. I want to pay off my daughter's AIB-issued Mastercard bill _via _BoI's online banking, but it won't recognise any of the *three different* account numbers AIB have provided:


NSC 93-02-96, acc. no. 99903412 (from the Giro payment slip at the bottom of her last statement, and mentioned in this thread)
NSC 93-01-13, acc. no. 99945304 (from the IBAN printed at the top of the same statement)
NSC 93-01-13, acc. no. 99900674 (given to me on the 'phone this afternoon, after 37 minutes on hold to a hapless trainee)
What's odder still is that for several years I have been paying my own AIB VISA card bill (online from my BoI account) without any difficulty whatsoever using the first set of numbers.

I rang AIB's phone banking again, asked to be put through to a supervisor, explained about the discrepancies and the three failed attempts, and was advised that as a result of their new arrangements with BoI (?) I should no longer try to add the account as a 'Payee' for a normal domestic transfer, but instead use the 'Pay a bill' option. Needless to say, my own attempts (and a call to BoI's online banking) confirmed that this advice is incorrect also.  I can set up payments to a BoI credit card bill, but not any other bank's (logically enough).

Can anybody _not _working for AIB Card Services shed any light? Or know any of those jealously guarded email contact addresses that AIB won't give out to their, eh, customers? I certainly don't want to waste any more time talking to them on the 'phone.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2012)

You will need to get a BOI agent to set it up for you and then wait until a letter is sent out in the post to you to activate it.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2012)

Thanks, theresa1, but no, that's not the issue. I've registered my mobile no. with BoI's online service so that I can add new payees online and activate them by means of a security code sent to me by SMS. It works very well with all sorts of other accounts and bills.

The problem, as far as I can see, is that the account number(s) provided by AIB don't work. Or did you solve your problem by going the postal route? (I see you were also unsuccessful online with the first numbers...) A BoI online/phone banking agent tried to do it for me from his side, though, and the result was exactly the same. He could only conclude that none of the above numbers is a valid account no. Given that AIB's printed statement contains two conflicting numbers, that their CS agents are giving out a _third _different number, and that someone in there at supervisor level thinks it should be done by (BoI's) 'Pay a Bill' option, I'm forced to conclude that the error is more likely to be on AIB's side. Their track record ain't exactly the best. In the last two years I've experienced a litany of cock-ups at branch, credit card and pretty much every other level of their retail banking operations.

In the meantime I guess I'll just have to go to an AIB branch, pay it manually, and hand in another of my Irate Customer letters (), presumably to be transported by internal carrier pigeon to AIB's Sandyford unit.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2012)

You cant do it yourself online and they wont text you a security code to your mobile so you must go the postal route but first ring a BOI agent - hopefully get a knowledgeable one.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2012)

Thanks again, theresa1 — yes, I seem to have got luckier this time. Jaysus, you wouldn't want to take these guys too seriously, would you? (I still can't figure the three different account numbers AIB gave me...)

But I guess I'll have to save my Irate Customer letter for another day...


----------

